# Fat Debate on Dr Phil Today



## moniquessbbw (Apr 6, 2010)

This will be a 2 part show so toon in today and tomorrow 4/6-4/7, 2010. Peggy Howell from NAAFA will be on the show. She did a great job. I was in the audience with Kathleen from the BFL and a few others you might know.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 6, 2010)

Dr. Phil is obsessed with fat. Maybe he's just a closeted FA and wants to be surrounded by chubby people. I can't think of any other reason why someone who isn't fat would be so obsessed with other peoples fatness. He even had fat kids on yesterday. So it's a fat week for him.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 6, 2010)

Forgive me for posting twice in a row in the same thread...
Being fairly new to this whole world of SA and Dims (just discovering it a year ago) I'd only HEARD of Meme Roth on the forums and never actually heard the woman speak. Well. This woman is horrifying. The things she's saying... just wow. Now I can see why she is so hated here. She needs to just go away.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm watching it right now.
And Wow.
Might I just say how motivated I am, to punch this "No Chubbies" Guy?

.. Just, wow. 
[/Goes back to watching intently.]


----------



## Samantha (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm brand new here and just joined today but I posted something about this exact thing on another site and I just wanted to post it here too. It's kind of long, but I will throw it down here anyways. 

I was watching the news this morning and on a commercial break todays Dr. Phil preview came on and it was fat vs. thin. The drama had to be accentuated of course because they want people to watch so it had the most controversial parts of it right within the 10 second preview. Anyways, one of the main people on the thin side of the spectrum was a fit muscle type guy with a shirt on that read, NO CHUBBIES. He was proud of it like a college aged kid would be of his NO FAT CHICKS shirt amongst a group of friends. Kelly Osbourne was defending the big women and she said that it hurts to see that and this is what brings me to the point of this message

Who in the world ever said that chubbies want the guys that dont want fat chicks in the first place? In my mind I imagine big girls begging these guys for dates to the point of the guys needing bumper stickers and shirts to make big girls go away and it always makes me laugh. How full of yourself do you have to be really to need signs? Lol I am 26 years old and I know there are people out there that like women who are like me and I know men that like women who are petite. I have even seen signs and ridiculousness out there that are completely opposite with messages stating, NO THIN BITCHES or the like. Those make me laugh too. Again this begs the question  who ever said the thin bitches want you to begin with? lol

I have always been one of those people that will speak my mind and say what needs to be said. Im not scared of what people might call me or think and I usually get my point across. This character trait usually attracts people to me because I have such a neutral attitude towards all people. I just have to remind them that there is not one reason we should have to sit back and take big judgments from people that are not and will never be any better than anyone else. I have also reminded myself that these people are attempting to get under my skin by simply making an open obvious judgment. How many fat people that have been called fat dont know they are actually fat? When people have come out and openly stated, You are fat!, I have come back with many replies, but what always works the best is to pretend like I am completely surprised about the news they just delivered as if I am just finding out for the first time that this is the case. I have to entertain myself somehow! :happy:

Thick has always been beautiful to me and some of the kindest sweetest people that I have met in my lifetime have been big people  men and women alike. If I offended anyone, I apologize, but I felt like I wanted to share it and if you have made it this far I at least got you to read it! I like different perspectives so if you have it, by all means share it!


Anyways -- had to throw it out there. :blush:


----------



## moniquessbbw (Apr 6, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm watching it right now.
> And Wow.
> Might I just say how motivated I am, to punch this "No Chubbies" Guy?
> 
> ...



He was truly an ass. I am waiting for the show to start at 4pm here in CA. I hope they didn't edit the hell out of it. Peggy has some good stuff to say and I hope it all gets out there. I will BRB afer the show.


----------



## Samantha (Apr 6, 2010)

I just posted a reply in here and now it isn't here. My first impression is not going over well! haha

I will repost it... if you see this somewhere else it means that I posted it and the Internet ate it and then I got confused! :happy:

I posted the following message today on another site and I wanted to share it in here because its exactly why I posted anything anywhere!  

I was watching the news this morning and on a commercial break today’s Dr. Phil preview came on and it was “fat” vs. “thin”. The drama had to be accentuated of course because they want people to watch so it had the most controversial parts of it right within the 10 second preview. Anyways, one of the main people on the thin side of the spectrum was a fit muscle type guy with a shirt on that read, NO CHUBBIES. He was proud of it like a college aged kid would be of his NO FAT CHICKS shirt amongst a group of friends. Kelly Osbourne was defending the big women and she said that it hurts to see that and this is what brings me to the point of this message… 

Who in the world ever said that “chubbies” want the guys that don’t want “fat chicks” in the first place? In my mind I imagine big girls begging these guys for dates to the point of the guys needing bumper stickers and shirts to make big girls go away and it always makes me laugh. How full of yourself do you have to be really to need signs? Lol I am 26 years old and I know there are people out there that like women who are like me and I know men that like women who are petite. I have even seen signs and ridiculousness out there that are completely opposite with messages stating, NO THIN BITCHES or the like. Those make me laugh too. 
Again this begs the question &#8211; who ever said the “thin bitches” want you to begin with? 

I have always been one of those people that will speak my mind and say what needs to be said. I’m not scared of what people might call me or think and I usually get my point across. This character trait usually attracts people to me because I have such a neutral attitude towards all people. I just have to remind them that there is not one reason we should have to sit back and take big judgments from people that are not and will never be any better than anyone else. I have also reminded myself that these people are attempting to get under my skin by simply making an open obvious judgment. How many “fat people” that have been called fat don’t know they are actually fat? When people have come out and openly stated, “You are fat!”, I have come back with many replies, but what always works the best is to pretend like I am completely surprised about the news they just delivered as if I am just finding out for the first time that this is the case. I have to entertain myself somehow! 

Thick has always been beautiful to me and some of the kindest sweetest people that I have met in my lifetime have been big people &#8211; men and women alike. If I offended anyone, I apologize, but I felt like I wanted to share it and if you have made it this far I at least got you to read it! I like different perspectives so if you have it, by all means share it!


Anyways, its long, but I wanted to share it anyways.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 6, 2010)

I thought that Marianne Kirby when she asked "Why is it a moral imperative I seek a magically solution to become thin. " 

Dr. Phil responded by saying that as long as you are healthy and happy you are good. Of course, not without attaching the disclaimer that health and obese are mutually exclusive. 

But, still Marianne asked a great question. One we should be asking more often.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 6, 2010)

Samantha said:


> I just posted a reply in here and now it isn't here. My first impression is not going over well! haha



When you first join your posts have to be approved by a mod so there's a delay in seeing them here.



> Anyways, one of the main people on the thin side of the spectrum was a fit muscle type guy with a shirt on that read, NO CHUBBIES. He was proud of it like a college aged kid would be of his NO FAT CHICKS shirt amongst a group of friends.
> Who in the world ever said that chubbies want the guys that dont want fat chicks in the first place?



Completely agree. I would NEVER date a man who wasn't attracted to fat girls. No point in doing that. The guy was fugly anyway. He looked like one of the juiceheads the chicks from the Jersey Shore love to drool over. If a guy has veins popping out of his arms and neck, I'm not interested.


----------



## Samantha (Apr 6, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> When you first join your posts have to be approved by a mod so there's a delay in seeing them here.


Good to know... hopefully the mods dont pass it through.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 6, 2010)

EtobicokeFA said:


> *I thought that Marianne Kirby when she asked "Why is it a moral imperative I seek a magically solution to become thin. " *
> 
> Dr. Phil responded by saying that as long as you are healthy and happy you are good. Of course, not without attaching the disclaimer that health and obese are mutually exclusive.
> 
> But, still Marianne asked a great question. One we should be asking more often.



It really infuriated me when Dr. Phil evaded the question by attacking her addition of "moral" to the question, trying to say that he never mentioned morality in his speech. What a load of bull, the entire time he interjected comments about it being someone's responsibility to try to be as healthy as possible for their children and the like, and then repeating that fat people must lose weight to become healthier. I could sense the judgement pulsating from the good doctor through my television. 

And how about the end, where Jillian and Phil's advisor offered to help the comedienne? I mean since she wants it then good for her, but they completely cut off the point she was trying to make in order to talk about "saving her." It just seemed staged to me, and the smug looks on the anti-fat side were nauseating. 

MeMe and the trainer can fall off a cliff. Even if I have to give them a gentle nudge in the right direction.

ETA: I was actually surprised by Jillian, in a good way. I thought she was going to come in all militant DEATHFATZ, but she seemed more receptive to FA than I thought she was going to be. I believe there was a clip about her saying that societal abuse against fat people has to end, so kudos to her.


----------



## Samantha (Apr 6, 2010)

You guys do understand that Dr. Phil isn't a doctor and pays his wife to stay with him right? These people are sensationalists and want ratings because ratings mean money. 

I guarantee my captain crunch would have tasted a lot worse this morning if I let myseld become this upset by the FATTY HATERS. lol 

Society hates fat people and its not a secret. They shove awesome calorie loaded foods into our faces on a daily basis and hate us when we get fat. Its a little ironic(maybe). The emotional energy wasted on people that dont deserve it is insane just in this little thread -- imagine how mad people were all across America were upset and look how far it got anyone. Didn't make one bit of a difference, but it did give those fatty haters one more reason to laugh at us. 

Turn the other cheek and eat some captain crunch! Its easier on the heart and tastes a lot better too.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 6, 2010)

Samantha said:


> You guys do understand that Dr. Phil isn't a doctor



Except that he is. He's a psychologist. Board Certified. You can't just say he isn't one because you don't want him to be one. He went to school, he graduated, he has the degree. Just because he's an ass a lot of the time doesn't take away from the facts. 



> and pays his wife to stay with him right? These people are sensationalists and want ratings because ratings mean money.



Can I see proof of this? TIA..



> I guarantee my captain crunch would have tasted a lot worse this morning if I let myseld become this upset by the FATTY HATERS. lol
> 
> Society hates fat people and its not a secret. They shove awesome calorie loaded foods into our faces on a daily basis and hate us when we get fat. Its a little ironic(maybe). The emotional energy wasted on people that dont deserve it is insane just in this little thread



If you're looking for a forum full of sunshine and butterflies all day every day, you're in the wrong place. This is a discussion on a very relevant topic to the board's purpose and reason for being. If you're a happy fatty 24/7 who never EVER lets anyone else's false judgments about you bother you, then good for you. Some of us get annoyed/bothered/infuriated/embarrassed/angry/upset/sad by the preconceived notions and attitudes and judgments towards overweight human beings and we discuss them here. 



> -- imagine how mad people were all across America were upset and look how far it got anyone. Didn't make one bit of a difference, but it did give those fatty haters one more reason to laugh at us.



I'm sure that the first African Americans who stood up for civil rights didn't make too much of a dent in society's outlooks and beliefs, but they kept at it and in the end look where it DID get everyone. Equal rights. So when the first slaves broke free and didn't get too far everyone should have just given up? What about the first gay couple that tried to marry? Bet they didn't get very far either. Now gays can legally marry in many states. When NAAFA first started and didn't have thousands of members on their side right away should they have just quit? Nope. Gotta just keep swimming.. 
And I am almost positive I can speak for many of us here when I say who gives a flying fuck if the "fatty haters" are laughing. Let them laugh. We're in their heads and they're wasting their precious time worrying about what we eat and what we do with our lives instead of worrying about their own lives. Who's laughing last in that equation? We are. 



> Turn the other cheek and eat some captain crunch! Its easier on the heart and tastes a lot better too.



If you feel that way, then don't post here anymore. Enjoy your cereal. :eat2:


----------



## Samantha (Apr 6, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Except that he is. He's a psychologist. Board Certified. You can't just say he isn't one because you don't want him to be one. He went to school, he graduated, he has the degree. Just because he's an ass a lot of the time doesn't take away from the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL woah. You're heart might explode. Fat people have that problem sometimes. Calm down. 

If you dont like to be fat... stop sitting on the computer and go take a walk. I'm probably not going to leave because some uptight internet diva wants to go all INTERNET IS SERIOUS BUSINESS on me. :happy:

YOUR life and YOUR situations might not be butterflies and rainbows, but I prefer to not look for trouble and stress about stupid shit like Dr. Phil and Guidos on tv. Im sorry you let things upset you that much.


----------



## HereticFA (Apr 6, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> ETA: I was actually surprised by Jillian, in a good way. I thought she was going to come in all militant DEATHFATZ, but she seemed more receptive to FA than I thought she was going to be. I believe there was a clip about her saying that societal abuse against fat people has to end, so kudos to her.



She is just more media savvy than Michael "No Chubbies". Just watching her aggressively exercise supersize folks on "Biggest Loser" shows how she really feels. (I wonder how many of those folks planted the seeds of arthritic damage to their weight bearing joints from her exercises, in the name of health.) Exercise shouldn't be treated as a sprint (unless it _is_ a sprint).


----------



## HereticFA (Apr 6, 2010)

moniquessbbw said:


> This will be a 2 part show so toon in today and tomorrow 4/6-4/7, 2010. Peggy Howell from NAAFA will be on the show. She did a great job. I was in the audience with Kathleen from the BFL and a few others you might know.


Thanks for posting the heads up. I was able to tape todays part 1.


----------



## HereticFA (Apr 6, 2010)

Samantha said:


> Society hates fat people and its not a secret. They shove awesome calorie loaded foods into our faces on a daily basis and hate us when we get fat. Its a little ironic(maybe).



The show must have had at least 6,000 calories worth of food ads interspersed throughout the show. Maybe Dr. Phil should slim down his advertisers before having another fat bashing show.


----------



## Samantha (Apr 6, 2010)

HereticFA said:


> The show must have had at least 6,000 calories worth of food ads interspersed throughout the show. Maybe Dr. Phil should slim down his advertisers before having another fat bashing show.



I know exactly what you are talking about! I find an underlying hipocrasy about some things I see sometimes.  I suppose that could be like that with about pretty much anything.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 7, 2010)

I Too, was shocked at Jillians demeanor. 
Considering I've heard nothing but "ZOMG BIGGEST LOSER" crap from my family for the past umpteen days, I figured that this woman would be like "LOOK HOW UNHEALTHY YOU ARE, IF YOU DONT DROP IT RIGHT THIS SECOND YOU WILL DIEEEEEE" or some other type of tactic the lose-weight-pushers usually try. 


Kelly Osbourne also surprised me.


However, I still stand by my comment. 
..I -am- all for the right for everyone to have an opinion.
But Tapdancing Jesus, I wanted to smack Mr. No-Chubbie 

He left out "Wants this" 

_Annnd. I agree with whoever made the comment that he looked like a juicehead that the jersey shore gals woulda been drooling over._


----------



## moniquessbbw (Apr 7, 2010)

The trainer was an ass the entire show. The anti-fat woman is scared to death of food because she had a fat mother. In the end as she gets older I would be willing to bet she gains some weight. She was super thin in person. I would guess she was about 110 maybe 120 max.

Today the debate will continue. Part one wasn't cut up as much as I thought it would be. I was able to say a few words maybe I won't be cut out and you will get to see what I had to say today. 

Hector the show wasn't about fat bashing. I think it will really open the eyes of people who have no clue what we live through. Maybe it will turn out as something positive for size acceptance. I loved everything Peggy had to say about the airline seats. I use to always need 2 seats. I haven't flown at my new weight but I would still buy a second seat just to not deal with the bullshit at the airline counter. I have had people try to sit in my extra seat and they like to bitch when fat people are too close to them.

Don't miss part 2 today.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 7, 2010)

HereticFA said:


> The show must have had at least 6,000 calories worth of food ads interspersed throughout the show. Maybe Dr. Phil should slim down his advertisers before having another fat bashing show.



"Jamie Oliver's Food Revolution is brought to you by Hot Pockets SideShots."


----------



## lypeaches (Apr 7, 2010)

I wonder if the gym man is aware that there IS another meaning to "chubby".


----------



## HereticFA (Apr 7, 2010)

moniquessbbw said:


> I loved everything Peggy had to say about the airline seats.



I would have loved to sit Dr. Phil & Michael "No Chubbbies" in the airline seats they brought out, then put MeMe between them. That should have illustrated the problem is the seats, not the passengers. (Actually, Peggy took up less room in the seat than Dr. Phil did but not enough people will notice that.)


----------



## HereticFA (Apr 7, 2010)

moniquessbbw said:


> Hector the show wasn't about fat bashing. I think it will really open the eyes of people who have no clue what we live through. Maybe it will turn out as something positive for size acceptance.


I'll agree that this has been much less of a fat bash-fest compared to other Dr. Phil shows on obesity. The part that provided the best balance was Dr. Phil's own doctor who provided so many great counterpoints against Michaels earlier comments.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 7, 2010)

I was really furious when they anti-fat woman tried to suggest that fat discrimination is not really discrimination, because people are not fat by accident of birth. And, how she got so offended every time she was called out for discriminatory speech. 

And, the trainer that try to suggest he did not really hate fat people even though he use a lot of fat hating slogans.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 7, 2010)

Monique looked gorgeous and Marianne Kirby is quite glamorous as well, so that was good for Size Acceptance...:smitten:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 7, 2010)

Monique you looked so beautiful! :happy:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 7, 2010)

They just flashed on Monique for one moment before they went to commercial. Such a beautiful woman.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 7, 2010)

I feel so ashamed!

I didn't get to watch the second half! :doh:


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 7, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> .....
> 
> If you feel that way, then don't post here anymore. Enjoy your cereal. :eat2: ....




You really don't have the right to tell anyone not to post here. 

Every fat person's experience is valid. So her posts are just as relevant as are yours. Let's be a little more respectful of each other's points of view.

It's fine to debate a point, but lets not attack fellow posters for not approaching their life the same way that you do. 

/moderator


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 7, 2010)

Samantha said:


> LOL woah. You're heart might explode. Fat people have that problem sometimes. Calm down.
> 
> If you dont like to be fat... stop sitting on the computer and go take a walk.



_Excuse_ me?! Show me where I said I didn't like being fat? Do you regularly go around insulting fat people on SA forums? 



> I'm probably not going to leave because some uptight internet diva wants to go all INTERNET IS SERIOUS BUSINESS on me. :happy:
> 
> YOUR life and YOUR situations might not be butterflies and rainbows, but I prefer to not look for trouble and stress about stupid shit like Dr. Phil and Guidos on tv. Im sorry you let things upset you that much.



Who's an uptight internet diva? You've been here like 3 days and you're name calling to someone you don't even know? Did I call you names? [sarcasm]Gee, welcome to Dims. [/sarcasm].

My whole point is you come in here and judge those of us who get upset by these things and want to discuss them with each other and act like you're so much better because you don't get bothered by it - if that's the case then what was the point of you even posting in this particular thread???


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Apr 7, 2010)

Samantha said:


> You guys do understand that Dr. Phil isn't a doctor



He used to be a board certified Psychologist in TX. that moved after Oprah got him to help her lawyers pick jurors in her trial with the beef producers..My niece use to go see him and she said he was a board certified idiot and he never really helped her..The reason he got into the juror business was because he could not keep his practice going,he kept loosing patients..


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 7, 2010)

Sandie S-R said:


> You really don't have the right to tell anyone not to post here.
> 
> Every fat person's experience is valid. So her posts are just as relevant as are yours. Let's be a little more respectful of each other's points of view.
> 
> ...



Sorry, Sandie, her post really pissed me off. I apologize to you for having to bring out the mod hat, I know you guys don't enjoy doing that often. 
My opinion stands, however. I think her post was very rude and judgmental to those of us who were upset by what we saw and heard on these episodes.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 7, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Too, was shocked at Jillians demeanor.
> Considering I've heard nothing but "ZOMG BIGGEST LOSER" crap from my family for the past umpteen days, I figured that this woman would be like "LOOK HOW UNHEALTHY YOU ARE, IF YOU DONT DROP IT RIGHT THIS SECOND YOU WILL DIEEEEEE" or some other type of tactic the lose-weight-pushers usually try.



She shocked the hell outta me too. I've watched nearly every season of The Biggest Loser and that woman scares me - I would NEVER want her as my trainer, I'd probably cry lol. She seemed genuinely concerned for people's health, except when she didn't really have a comeback to "Do you think losing 100 pounds in 8 weeks is healthy?!" I mean, that IS unhealthy.. but maybe in real life, as a trainer, she doesn't work her clients that hard. She probably only does it for the show so they can lose big amounts fast. Watching people lose 1.6 pounds a week would be pretty boring.. and long. 




> Mr. No-Chubbie
> 
> He left out "Wants this"



LOL!!!


----------



## ksandru (Apr 7, 2010)

LOL! I was thinking the same thing!




lypeaches said:


> I wonder if the gym man is aware that there IS another meaning to "chubby".


----------



## HereticFA (Apr 7, 2010)

Samantha said:


> I prefer to not look for trouble and stress about stupid shit like Dr. Phil and *Guidos* on tv.


I see what you did there.


----------



## moniquessbbw (Apr 8, 2010)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Monique looked gorgeous and Marianne Kirby is quite glamorous as well, so that was good for Size Acceptance...:smitten:



Thanks so much Ned you know I love you :smitten:. I was glad that they left in my little part. After the show people came up to me and said how great it was that I had lost weight. Before that I was just another fatty who was pre-judged on my weight. The no chubbies guy had nothing to say during the taping when I said my piece. The anti-fat woman and the trainer both looked guilty as hell and proved my point. People judge us because we are fat. Jillian seemed very cool the entire show. I liked what she had to say. She also did say that real life isn't like the biggest looser and when working with her clients she will take an hour if thats all the time they have to give to working out in a day. I believe Kelly understands food addiction and more people need to understand how hard it is to fight with food every single day.


----------



## Samantha (Apr 8, 2010)

I am extremely sorry to have upset anyone or cause trouble -- I didnt mean it.  I loathe how bigger people are looked at through the media and if we as big people let that get to us then they win. It sounds so BRAVEHEART SPEECH, but thats how I see it. :happy:

I saw somewhere earlier in this thread about the experts trying to give the comedian help or advice and just bypassing anything she said as if she was an uneducated fool simply because she was a bigger person. Dr. Phil isnt the only place I see this nonsense. I go out of my way to not look at it -- it hurts my feelings. I heard Howard Stern talk crap about the Precious actress and it upset me to actually crying. Its sounds ridiculous, but people are crule and for never acting in her lifetime Gabourney did an outstanding job and probably did nothing to deserve to be talked about like that -- and especially from Howard Stern.


----------



## moniquessbbw (Apr 8, 2010)

D_A_Bunny said:


> They just flashed on Monique for one moment before they went to commercial. Such a beautiful woman.



Blushing thanks :blush:. I did get busted by my mom today. The ring I was wearing was hers. She said wait a minute thats my ring no wonder I can't find it....lol I was stone cold busted when I moved my hand as I was speaking. I told my mom I can't wait for her to die to wear the ring so just let me keep it now....lol


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 8, 2010)

moniquessbbw said:


> Thanks so much Ned you know I love you :smitten:. I was glad that they left in my little part. After the show people came up to me and said how great it was that I had lost weight. Before that I was just another fatty who was pre-judged on my weight. The no chubbies guy had nothing to say during the taping when I said my piece. The anti-fat woman and the train both looked guilty as hell and proved my point. People judge us because we are fat. Jillian seemed very cool the entire show. I liked what she had to say. She also did say that real life isn't like the biggest looser and when working with her clients she will take an hour if thats all the time they have to give to working out in a day. I believe Kelly understands food addiction and more people need to understand how hard it is to fight with food every single day.



I saw a bit of it... I was glad not to miss your appearence- you did well.. now as for the "no chubbies" guy- he should have worn this tee shirt...


----------



## maggie2 (Apr 8, 2010)

Unfortunately I didn't realize that there was a part 2 to the show yesterday, so didn't see it. I did see the first part, however, and was disgusted with the skinny chick with the red shoes and the 'no chubbies' guy. They both have a major hate on for anyone who is overweight.

What seeing that hour made me realize is that it is time for me to stand up and start pushing for size acceptance. You know, there will always be people who have to point their finger at someone else. The thing is, when they are doing that they don't take a look at what's going on in their own life. And the truth is, it is none of their business what anyone weighs.

I also want to say this: Everyone says that being obese causes cancer. Well, I have several friends who have died from cancer and several others who have cancer right now and not one of them were obese. In fact, Avril was a health nut, exercised and ate healthy food religously. Dan, who died of brain cancer, was another health nut and he and his wife were vegans. Then there was Kerry, she had a healthy lifestyle. Lori was also healthy and so was Tammy. Not one of these people were overweight and all had cancer and all but the last two died from it at a young age. I have several other friends who died from cancer and none of them were overweight either. So this bulls*&^ about obesity causing cancer is, in my opinion, way overstated. Furthermore, of all the people I know who have had heart attacks, only one was overweight. All the others were slender. 

I think it's time that those of us who have a desire to speak out about this topic do so. I think we need to make our voices heard. Over the coming weeks I plan to ponder what I can and should do to contribute to the whole size acceptance issue. I'll keep ya posted on where it's going.

Marg


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 8, 2010)

Monique i was lucky enough just to catch the part where you spoke. i thought you came across as very intelligent rational sensitive and beautiful! what you said probably had lot of good impact because it looked like it was coming from someone with credible insight. ty for being a great rep girl!


----------



## moniquessbbw (Apr 9, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> Monique i was lucky enough just to catch the part where you spoke. i thought you came across as very intelligent rational sensitive and beautiful! what you said probably had lot of good impact because it looked like it was coming from someone with credible insight. ty for being a great rep girl!



Awwwwww you just made me tear up. It is very emotional for me to stand up there and do that. I have been judged my entire life for my weight so I have always felt like I had to work even harder to prove that being fat isn't a sin. I will hug you when I see you in Vegas this summer. Love ya girl.


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 9, 2010)

Dr. Phil still has a show? Damn, I thought he was going to go back to being Oprah's lackey. lol j/k


----------



## t3h_n00b (Apr 10, 2010)

I was a little disappointed that no one brought up that fat =/= junk food consumption. It's a lot more complicated than that. Also, no one seems to want to discuss any science on body types. It's like no one wants to admit that you can lose a lot weight and not turn into Meme Roth. As Monique pointed out, you can lose a lot of weight and make a lot of health gains and still be big. That is what stops realistic discussions on weight, fat, and health. We're still stuck in the whole "slimfast commercial paradigm" where a person magically becomes health and implicitly attractive by dropping a couple of hundred pounds and not eating junk food.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 10, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Except that he is. He's a psychologist. Board Certified. You can't just say he isn't one because you don't want him to be one. He went to school, he graduated, he has the degree. Just because he's an ass a lot of the time doesn't take away from the facts.



But that license has been revoked. 

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Does_dr._phil_have_a_degree_and_license_in_psychiatry


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 10, 2010)

Is the episode online for viewing? Want to see it, but missed the original air date.


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 10, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> It really infuriated me when Dr. Phil evaded the question by attacking her addition of "moral" to the question, trying to say that he never mentioned morality in his speech. What a load of bull, the entire time he interjected comments about it being someone's responsibility to try to be as healthy as possible for their children and the like, and then repeating that fat people must lose weight to become healthier. I could sense the judgement pulsating from the good doctor through my television.
> 
> And how about the end, where Jillian and Phil's advisor offered to help the comedienne? I mean since she wants it then good for her, but they completely cut off the point she was trying to make in order to talk about "saving her." It just seemed staged to me, and the smug looks on the anti-fat side were nauseating.
> 
> ...



meme?! i didnt see the show so when youy say meme do you mean meme roth?


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 11, 2010)

gangstadawg said:


> meme?! i didnt see the show so when youy say meme do you mean meme roth?



Unfortunately, for those of us who watched, yes it was her and we were subjected to her nonsense for 2 hours. She's just awful.


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 11, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Unfortunately, for those of us who watched, yes it was her and we were subjected to her nonsense for 2 hours. She's just awful.



i hate that lil fucker. she is like a internet troll minus the internet.


----------



## Samantha (Apr 11, 2010)

I went to go look for the episode for someone that asked for the episode (sorry I am new and am unaware of who is who). I am sorry to the person who wanted the episode -- I didn't find it and gave up.  If you type in DR. PHIL FAT SHOW its full of grossness that I can't stomach. This is the closest thing to anything that I can find -->> http://community.drphil.com/boards/?EntryID=13541&SubCategoryID=81


I found this list. I'm pretty sure it is a joke, but it made me LOL.:happy:

Top Ten Dr. Phil Weight Loss Tips

10."Stop eating, you fat load!" 

9.Changing your life is difficult -- changing the dial on your scale is not 

8.Don't waste an hour of your life every day sitting in front of the television 

7.Build your own self-esteem by making fun of people who are fatter than you 

6.Bully your staff into saying how skinny you look 

5."Do what I did -- borrow money from Oprah and get yourself a personal trainer" 

4.No hair equals less weight 

3.Start a hobby -- like manufacturing your own psychology degree <-----LMAO!!

2.Resolve to spend no more than $1,500 a week on food 

1.Once you find your authentic self, haul its ass in to get some liposuction

:bow:

The man is a waste of life. Im sorry that some of you put his idiot self on a pedestal. I refuse to though. :happy: 

View attachment lol.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 12, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Dr. Phil is obsessed with fat. Maybe he's just a closeted FA and wants to be surrounded by chubby people. I can't think of any other reason why someone who isn't fat would be so obsessed with other peoples fatness. He even had fat kids on yesterday. So it's a fat week for him.


I'm surprised no one on this thread mentioned that Dr. Phil talked about how his entire family was 'obese and morbidly obese' in part 1. He even counted off how many people weighed over 400 and 500 and I think even one 600 lbs. I wonder how much THEY loved his little public service contribution.

I think Kelly Osbourne hit the nail on the head when she said that all of the anti-fat brigade were so hateful because someone fat in their life affected them and they coped by being hateful and needed to change their approach if they wanted to actually reach out and help people. This should apply to old Phil as well.

Being fat my entire life, I can testify that shame has never been an effective weight-loss motivator. If it were, no one would be fat.

Meme Roth is a boil on the ass of humanity. Dr. Phil had her appear because he's a sensationalist looking for ratings.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Meme Roth is a boil on the ass of humanity. Dr. Phil had her appear because he's a sensationalist looking for ratings.



"Two Thumbs Up!"- Nutty


----------



## moniquessbbw (Apr 14, 2010)

t3h_n00b said:


> I was a little disappointed that no one brought up that fat =/= junk food consumption. It's a lot more complicated than that. Also, no one seems to want to discuss any science on body types. It's like no one wants to admit that you can lose a lot weight and not turn into Meme Roth. As Monique pointed out, you can lose a lot of weight and make a lot of health gains and still be big. That is what stops realistic discussions on weight, fat, and health. We're still stuck in the whole "slimfast commercial paradigm" where a person magically becomes health and implicitly attractive by dropping a couple of hundred pounds and not eating junk food.



There was a doctor on the show and he did mention a lot about genetics, hormones etc. He was informative and did say that some people just can't seem to loose weight no matter how hard they try. He did say that there are tests that will help people find out why this is happening to them.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 14, 2010)

gangstadawg said:


> i hate that lil fucker. she is like a internet troll minus the internet.



LOL amen, if you look at Meme's previous interviews compared to more recent ones???? She's become more bitter in her recent ones....whereas, the previous interviews she was more likely to listen to the fat side of the argument...what happened? maybe it's just for tv?


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 14, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> LOL amen, if you look at Meme's previous interviews compared to more recent ones???? She's become more bitter in her recent ones....whereas, the previous interviews she was more likely to listen to the fat side of the argument...what happened? maybe it's just for tv?



i dont understand why they have her on these shows. she isnt a doctor she is a PR consultant.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 14, 2010)

gangstadawg said:


> i dont understand why they have her on these shows. she isnt a doctor she is a PR consultant.


Because she incites strong emotion on a very hot topic and that gets ratings. Follow the money.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Apr 14, 2010)

The part I found so sad is that people go to Mr No Chubbies, and let him throw cupcakes at them. How bad does your self-esteem have to be to suck up somebody spilling abuse- not motivation- abuse, and come back for more, even saying it helps motivate them..? 

Just looking at the face of the girl who said that was heartbreaking. She looked emotionally beaten down, like she almost couldn't look people in the eye.


----------



## T_Devil (Apr 14, 2010)

QuasimodoQT said:


> The part I found so sad is that people go to Mr No Chubbies, and let him throw cupcakes at them. How bad does your self-esteem have to be to suck up somebody spilling abuse- not motivation- abuse, and come back for more, even saying it helps motivate them..?
> 
> Just looking at the face of the girl who said that was heartbreaking. She looked emotionally beaten down, like she almost couldn't look people in the eye.



We're diseased, didn't you know? Fat people have an illness and people who find fat people attractive, are mentally ill. This is what a person is left with when they watch too much television.

It's like, they _want_ us to be miserable. There's a reason for this; People without pride are easy to control. They are easy to manipulate. They are easy to trick into buying books, workout videos and diet plans. These people depend on crushing us so they can happily come around and pick up the shattered pieces of our self esteem and give themselves a hearty pat on their own backs while they walk away with all of our money.

I'm done paying attention to those people. Dr. Phil, Jillian Michaels, That other broad that hates fat people... they can all suck it. People wonder why I look forward to the end of the world. Why I look forward to the great catastrophe that wipes out the global population. It's because on that day, when we bear witness to the fire falling from the sky and when the seas rise to claim the land... We, as people, fat, thin, whatever... we will *all* FINALLY be equal.

It's a morbid way of seeing things, but is there any other way? Is society just going to look at us one day and say, "sorry for making you feel so bad about yourselves"? I don't see it happening. So, I ignore them. I don't watch their shows. I don't buy their pills. I don't follow their magical trail of bullshit. I watch as little TV as I can, I don't listen to the radio and I simply dismiss the rest of the society that wants to "help me".

I've made it this far and God willing, I will live to see the end of the world. Until then, it's all just so much noise in my ear and if I start buying into it, sadness and depression I can do without.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 14, 2010)

When I was in eighth grade we were all told to line up and march over to the nurses' office and dutifully did so. Then we were assembled for a surprise weigh-in. Each kid came and went and I sweat more profusely as I got closer to the front of the line. I was a big fat target and the teachers turned a blind eye on such a regular basis they could moonlight as football referees.

My turn came and with it was stomach churning dread. But the nurse had a special treat for me. As I left the office totally humiliated, she stepped out into the hall and announced my weight to all my remaining classmates. The following day, in science class, one particular comedian christened me with a nickname that would last all through high-school. Jupiter. In case you don't know it, it's the largest planet in our solar system. The teacher, a veteran of eating disorders herself (unfortunately for me at the other extreme of the scale) thought that was JUST CHARMING.

Life was hell for many years. High school was not The Best Years of My Life or my Glory Days. I can actually relate to bullied kids hanging themselves or lashing out in horrific news-worthy tragedies.

But along the way, something happened and a lot had to do with the fact that while both of my parents were insecure and communicated with each other exclusively by screaming, they were both obese and other than a few strange discussions with my dad (mostly projecting his own poor self-image), home was a very safe place. We were all fat so it was a non-issue. I didn't have to be afraid to speak up (and I did often, to their dismay), I could look in the mirror and think--ya know, I don't care WHAT anyone thinks-I AM beautiful, and picked up a F*CK YOU attitude pretty early on. I developed what my dad called a Hot Mouth.

Until episodes like that in school and being approached in public by strangers, I didn't even KNOW I was fat, and if someone mentioned it, I NEVER knew it was a VERY BAD THING. BOY was I surprised! But OH did the tables turn when I exercised said hot mouth. I had POWER and woe to the fool who crossed me. And not only that I was blossoming into a serious beauty and all those mongrels who spewed spitballs at me were suddenly secretly liking me.

About two years ago I had a health crisis and decided to lose weight strictly for my health. I went to see a gastric bypass surgeon (best guy in NJ) and by the time my appointment came around I had lost 106 lbs on my own. He told me he would operate but I would have to lose another 100 lbs to avoid serious complications. In the meantime I set out to do all the required things necessary prior to surgery: Seminars, group therapy, finding a nutritionist, consulting with a metabolic doctor and a psychiatric evaluation. Everything under my belt, so to speak, the last hurdle was the psych eval and so I went.

I had to fill out a very long questionnaire with lots of mysteriously repetitive questions and then finally got to see the wizard.

She asked me the usual questions but it was my own answer to one that gave me such new insight it left me breathless. She had asked me to detail my history of weight-loss and if possible try to recall my reasons why for each time and I realized that each time it was to just be accepted by others. To meet their approval. To blend in.

But there was a slight problem each time: I actually had the nerve to like myself. Not just love myself in some metaphysical noble sense, but like Sally Field (in a reverse sort of way) I LIKED ME. I REALLY LIKED ME and I didn't give a rat's ass what THEY thought. I was beautiful and funny and witty and loving and lovable and compassionate and a really really good friend and daughter and sister and I should NEVER have lost the weight for anyone BUT myself. I even had the audacity to love my body. I loved my jiggly thighs and boobs. I loved my chubby cheeks (both sets) and bright eyes and gorgeous long fingers. And it freed me. It really did. Before I knew it, I had lost the 100 additional lbs. the surgeon required and said F*CK THIS SHIT, I don't need him. I'm gonna do it myself. And I did and still am.

If you're struggling with your weight, or eating the wrong things for the wrong reasons AND ARE UNHAPPY ABOUT IT...((and let's extend this further, we all have inappropriate coping issues...anorexia/bulimia, compulsive shopping, drinking, drug use, gambling, negative thinking and self-hate, the list is endless...I hate to break it to you but they're not hobbies))--whatever you decide---it won't stick unless you do it FOR YOU. Yes the people you love will benefit and deserve to have you around for as long as possible but always be true to you. Love you. Decide to do OR NOT DO whatever FOR YOU.


----------



## t3h_n00b (Apr 20, 2010)

moniquessbbw said:


> There was a doctor on the show and he did mention a lot about genetics, hormones etc. He was informative and did say that some people just can't seem to loose weight no matter how hard they try. He did say that there are tests that will help people find out why this is happening to them.



How different was the tv version compared to what actually happened on the show? It didn't seem as though any of the panelists grabbed ahold of the doctor's more helpful points. The part I remember most was him repudiating the pro-fat side for minimizing the dangers of obesity. I'm not sure if that's how it happened or if that was an effect of editing.

It always rubs me the wrong way when I see obesity depicted as a disease or as a side effect of a disease and nothing else. Some people are just big like that. I've always wondered what the long term effects of waging war on one's own metabolism are. It seems like you would have to put your body into a stressed state for an extended period of time, which doesn't really seem healthy.


----------



## moniquessbbw (Apr 28, 2010)

t3h_n00b said:


> How different was the tv version compared to what actually happened on the show? It didn't seem as though any of the panelists grabbed ahold of the doctor's more helpful points. The part I remember most was him repudiating the pro-fat side for minimizing the dangers of obesity. I'm not sure if that's how it happened or if that was an effect of editing.
> 
> It always rubs me the wrong way when I see obesity depicted as a disease or as a side effect of a disease and nothing else. Some people are just big like that. I've always wondered what the long term effects of waging war on one's own metabolism are. It seems like you would have to put your body into a stressed state for an extended period of time, which doesn't really seem healthy.



The show was edited to give you the major points. What you saw all happened and there was a doctor there who did say some people are just over weight because of their genetic makeup. It was over 2 hours of taping and was enough to make 2 shows out of it. Meme needs to eat something she is so thin in person. I know she looks thin on tv but in person she looks even smaller. I guess I looked at her like she looked at me which isnt cool for me to do that but shit happens. The no chubbies guy looked shocked that I use to be 600 pounds. I wonder how much more disgust he would have had for me if I was that size on the show???


----------



## Agent 007 (Apr 28, 2010)

gangstadawg said:


> i hate that lil fucker. she is like a internet troll minus the internet.




Before I read this thread I didn't know who MeMe Roth was. So I googled her name and found this article about her:

WARNING: the picture in this article may lead you to vomit on your keyboard.
http://gawker.com/5292891/meet-new-yorks-worst-food-nazi-mom

I couldn't believe the things she said and did. Especially in the Guardian article where she compared eating to rape. Does Roth have sh*t for brains or what?


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 28, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> Before I read this thread I didn't know who MeMe Roth was. So I googled her name and found this article about her:
> 
> WARNING: the picture in this article may lead you to vomit on your keyboard.
> http://gawker.com/5292891/meet-new-yorks-worst-food-nazi-mom
> ...



she is a fucktard and a nutjob. i dont see how anyone can take her seriously. i feel sorry for her kids. for some reason why do i see her in the near future also being anti-video game like jack thompson?


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 28, 2010)

If you read the article it is clear that MeMe Roth is a very disturbed woman. 
Likening eating or food to rape while using a criminal defense theory further convinces me that she needs intensive long term therapy,not media attention.


----------



## Pearlover90000 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thx for posting Agent 007-----yes, the picture is pretty disturbing!

PL




Agent 007 said:


> Before I read this thread I didn't know who MeMe Roth was. So I googled her name and found this article about her:
> 
> WARNING: the picture in this article may lead you to vomit on your keyboard.
> http://gawker.com/5292891/meet-new-yorks-worst-food-nazi-mom
> ...


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Apr 28, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> Before I read this thread I didn't know who MeMe Roth was. So I googled her name and found this article about her:
> 
> WARNING: the picture in this article may lead you to vomit on your keyboard.
> http://gawker.com/5292891/meet-new-yorks-worst-food-nazi-mom
> ...



I think shes beautiful looking.

I think she has issues like everyone else. I don't know her, but i watched here on a debate once and got the impression shes not that bright when it comes to common sense. I think she doesn't knows who she is, which is sad.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 28, 2010)

UMBROBOYUM said:


> I think shes beautiful looking.
> 
> I think she has issues like everyone else. I don't know her, but i watched here on a debate once and got the impression shes not that bright when it comes to common sense. I think she doesn't knows who she is, which is sad.


The problem is that she isn't an expert. She's not a doctor either. She's a PR person and all the publicity and media attention only serves to legitimize whatever pseudo-authority she has. The public sees a vid clip or hears a sound bite and automatically assume she knows what she's talking about when the truth is her issues and blatant bias SHOULD exempt her from being taken seriously at all. She is UNHINGED.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Apr 28, 2010)

The problem is that she doesn't know what shes saying regardless if she qualified or not.

She doesn't see the whole picture, or rather is trying to stop other people from seeing it, which is very dangerous. 


I wouldn't doubt shes being paid of by special interest groups to the drug industry.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 29, 2010)

I would like to add that I think she is a bigot with a chip on her shoulders.


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 29, 2010)

EtobicokeFA said:


> I would like to add that I think she is a bigot with a chip on her shoulders.



and she is to scared to eat the chip.


----------



## joswitch (May 5, 2010)

gangstadawg said:


> and she is to scared to eat the chip.



FEAR THE CHIP!


----------



## moniquessbbw (May 8, 2010)

gangstadawg said:


> and she is to scared to eat the chip.



I just had some bbq chips does that count????


----------



## CastingPearls (May 8, 2010)

moniquessbbw said:


> I just had some bbq chips does that count????


Now here is a woman who is unafraid to eat the chip.
Sour cream and onion or Spicy Carolina BBQ for me!!!


----------

